# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاثنين 6 يناير 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادرة الاثنين السادس منن يناير 6 يناير 2020م


 المريخ يغلق باب الوطنيين بنجاح ويتعاقد مع ثنائي الامل ووليد حسن.
 حسن عيسى : فض الاعتصام تسبب في حرمان الهلال من المحترفين.
 لاعب كاميروني يصل الخرطوم خلال ساعات للانضمام للمريخ.
 الفجيرة الإماراتي يطلب خدمات الغربال.
 الصادق شلش يقترب من مريخ الفاشر
المريخ يكسب ثنائي الامل جدو وكومر وابو القاسم عبد العال
الاحمر يضم نجم اتحاد مصراته وليد
الهلال يعيد قيد المدافع السمؤال ميرغني والمجلس يشيد باللعب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* وقع معهما عقد لثلاث سنوات .. المريخ يحسم صفقة ثنائي الأمل عطبرة (الكومر) و (أبو القاسم)
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
نجح  المريخ  في تسجيل ثنائي نادي الأمل عطبرة المدافع “جدو الكومر”، و لاعب  المحور “أبو القاسم عبد العال” مطلقي السراح  ووقع مع كل واحد منهما عقد  لمدة ثلاثة سنوات.
وأعرب “الكومر” و “عبد العال” عن سعادتهما بالإنضمام للمريخ.
ويذكر أن الثنائي برز بشكل لافت هذا الموسم مع نادي الأمل عطبرة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
وقال  أبو القاسم لـ “باج نيوز” إنه سيزل قصارى جهده للظهور بمستوي جيد مع  المريهخ وقيادة الفريق إلى الانتصارات، واعتبر  أن المريخ نادي يمثل حلم  لكل لاعب.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجد النيل ينفي طلبه خطاب شطب
 المركز الإعلامي
 نفى حارس مرمى  المريخ منجد النيل في تصريح ل"المركز الإعلامي" ما أثير مؤخرا حول طلبه  خطاب شطب من النادي مؤكدا ان هذا الحديث لا أساس له من الصحة ومؤكدا إنه  مستمر مع النادي ويعمل مع زملائه من أجل التتويج للمرة الثانية بلقب الدوري  السوداني الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يضم نجم مصراته وليد حسن لعام ونصف 
 المركز الإعلامي 
 واصل المريخ تدعيم صفوفه بلاعبين جدد وتعاقد مع اللاعب وليد حسن عبدالله  الذي لعب لأندية المحلة واتحاد مصراته بالدوري الليبي الممتاز وجاء التعاقد  لمدة عام ونصف وذلك ظهر امس  الأحد بالمكتب التنفيذي للنادي بحضور المدير  العام الدكتور مدثر خيري وبعد توصية الجهاز الفني. وعقب التوقيع أعلن  اللاعب سعادته الكبيرة بالانضمام للمريخ مؤكدا انه سيبذل كل ماعنده من أجل  اسعاد القاعدة الجماهيرية  للنادي










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بعد صراع قوي.. الجريف يطلق سراح مهاجمه الشاب للمريخ
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أطلق  مجلس الجريف سراح مهاجمه الشاب الجزولي نوح لفريق المريخ بعد صراع كبير  بين ناديي القمة وأكتملت الصفقه لصالح المريخ مقابل تسجيل لاعب شباب الفريق  مؤيد أمير لاعب الوسط، بالإضافة إلى مبلغ مالي.
واعتذر نادي الجريف لمثلي الهلال ، على أن يتم تسجيل اللاعب الذي يبلغ من العمر “ظ،ظ©” عاماً غداً “الإثنين”.
ومن المنتظر أن يُسجل مجلس المريخ اللاعب في فريق الشباب، فيما أكمل قطب  المريخ ومسؤول فريق الشباب جعفر سنادة الصفقه بجانب مدرب الفريق أبوذر  شريف.
وكان “باج نيوز”  انفرد بالخبر أمس، وأورد أن المريخ والهلال دخلا في صراع قوى لضم الجزولي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مصادر لـ”bajnews”:لاعب كاميروني يصل الخرطوم خلال ساعات للانضمام للمريخ
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
صفقة كاميرونية تقترب من نادي المريخ بحسب مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز”.
قالت  مصادر مطّلعة لـ”bajnews” إنّ نادي المريخ أرسل التذاكر للاعب الكاميروني  روديغو دانيال الذي ينتظر أنّ يكون في الخرطوم”الأربعاء” القادم، توطئةً  للانضمام إلى الفريق في الانتدابات الشتوية الحالية.
ودانيال كان قد خاض تجربة احترافية مع أحد أندية الدرجة الأولى في أمريكا.
وأشارت المصادر لـ”bajnwes” إلى أنّ نادي المريخ أكمل اتفاقه مع اللاعب وينتظر أنّ يوقّع رسميًا بعد وصوله.
وسابقًا، كان النادي الأحمر قد أعلن عن اقترابه من التعاقد مع لاعب من بنين غير أنّه صرف النظر عنه مؤخرًا دون الكشف عن الأسباب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدو كومر” : لا أتخيل امكانية ارتدائي لشعار الهلال "
  ذكر نجم تسجيلات المريخ، عبد القادر محمد عمر الشهير بـ(جدو كومر) انه لا  يتصوّر كونه لاعباً للهلال على الاطلاق، وأن سعادته بالانتقال للمريخ لا  توصف.
  جدو (21 عام) وفي حواره مع #سبورتاق  عقب التوقيع لثلاثة مواسم مع الفرقة الحمراء، مساء اليوم بالمكتب التنفيذي  في العاصمة السودانية الخرطوم، ذكر أن طموحه الأول الاحتراف الخارجي وانه  يرغب في انتزاع مكانه كلاعب اساسي في المريخ كما ينوي تمثيل المنتخب الوطني  في أقرب فرصة.  # كيف تصف لحظات توقيعك في كشوفات المريخ ؟!
  _كانت لحظات عظيمة وستظل خالدة في ذاكرتي الى الأبد فالتوقيع للمريخ حلم الصبا. 
 #هل تُلمّح الى كونك (مريخابي) ؟!
 بكل تأكيد.. انا (مريخابي) بالميلاد، أشجع هذا النادي منذ الصغر. 
 #معظم اللاعبون يقولون ذلك.. وانت كنت محور اهتمام ناديي القمة هل كنت لتقول نفس حديثك لو انتقلت الى الهلال ؟!
  _بكل صراحة أقولها، انا لا أتصور نفسي لاعباً بصفوف الهلال اطلاقاً، أنا احترم الهلال كنادي كبير وعريق لكني مريخابي. 
 #حققت حلم الصبا بالانتقال الى المريخ، ما الخطوة القادمة ؟!
  اللعب للمنتخب الوطني، سأحجز مكاني في توليفة المريخ، أعرف ان ذلك ليس  بالأمر السهل في ظل وجود لاعبين مميزين كصلاح نمر، حمزة داؤود، عماد الصيني  وغيرهم في خط الدفاع لكني أثق في قدراتي، ومن ثم أرغب في الاحتراف  الخارجي. 
 # انت لاعب صغير في السن (مواليد 1995) وعقدك يمتد لثلاث سنوات متى تتوقع خروجك من السودان والاحتراف الخارجي ؟!
  _في أقرب فرصة، أتمنى عدم إكمال عام آخر في السودان أرغب بشدّة في اللعب لأندية خارجية والذهاب بعيداً في عالم الاحتراف.
  ذكر نجم تسجيلات المريخ، عبد القادر محمد عمر الشهير بـ(جدو كومر) انه لا  يتصوّر كونه لاعباً للهلال على الاطلاق، وأن سعادته بالانتقال للمريخ لا  توصف.
  جدو (21 عام) وفي حواره مع #سبورتاق عقب التوقيع لثلاثة مواسم  مع الفرقة الحمراء، مساء اليوم بالمكتب التنفيذي في العاصمة السودانية  الخرطوم، ذكر أن طموحه الأول الاحتراف الخارجي وانه يرغب في انتزاع مكانه  كلاعب اساسي في المريخ كما ينوي تمثيل المنتخب الوطني في أقرب فرصة. 
 # كيف تصف لحظات توقيعك في كشوفات المريخ ؟!
  _كانت لحظات عظيمة وستظل خالدة في ذاكرتي الى الأبد فالتوقيع للمريخ حلم الصبا. 
 #هل تُلمّح الى كونك (مريخابي) ؟!
 بكل تأكيد.. انا (مريخابي) بالميلاد، أشجع هذا النادي منذ الصغر. 
 #معظم اللاعبون يقولون ذلك.. وانت كنت محور اهتمام ناديي القمة هل كنت لتقول نفس حديثك لو انتقلت الى الهلال ؟!
  _بكل صراحة أقولها، انا لا أتصور نفسي لاعباً بصفوف الهلال اطلاقاً، أنا احترم الهلال كنادي كبير وعريق لكني مريخابي. 
 #حققت حلم الصبا بالانتقال الى المريخ، ما الخطوة القادمة ؟!
  اللعب للمنتخب الوطني، سأحجز مكاني في توليفة المريخ، أعرف ان ذلك ليس  بالأمر السهل في ظل وجود لاعبين مميزين كصلاح نمر، حمزة داؤود، عماد الصيني  وغيرهم في خط الدفاع لكني أثق في قدراتي، ومن ثم أرغب في الاحتراف  الخارجي. 
 # انت لاعب صغير في السن (مواليد 1995) وعقدك يمتد لثلاث سنوات متى تتوقع خروجك من السودان والاحتراف الخارجي ؟!
  _في أقرب فرصة، أتمنى عدم إكمال عام آخر في السودان أرغب بشدّة في اللعب لأندية خارجية والذهاب بعيداً في عالم الاحتراف.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
 مأمون أبو شيبة 
 قاربا والعقرب والغربال


  * وصل الخرطوم أمس قادماً من الإمارات مهاجم نيجيري اسمه ادامو قاربا..  وقيل إنه جاء عن طريق المريخي الدكتور جار النبي ابراهيم اخصائي العلاج  الطبيعي المعروف في الإمارات..
 * إذا جاء هذا اللاعب عن طريق  الدكتور جار النبي فالأمر يستحق الاهتمام لأن جار النبي مرتبط بالرياضة في  الإمارات ولا يمكن أن يورط المريخ في صفقة خاسرة..
 * ولكن باستفسار  بعض الزملاء الإعلاميين بالإمارات عن هذا اللاعب قيل إنه لاعب عاطل جاء  للإمارات لتسويق نفسه ولم يوفق مع الأندية الكبيرة فظل هائماً يتردد على  القهاوي ويبحث عن فريق درجة ثانية!
 * ولا أحد يعلم شيئاً عن سيرة  هذا اللاعب المغمور والأرجح أن لا سيرة له مع أي نادٍ صاحب اسم في  نيجيريا!! وبالفعل ورد أنه لعب لثلاثة فرق نيجيرية لم يسمع بها أحد من قبل  وقد تكون من فرق الأحياء..
 * نحن لا نعلم أي شيء عن هذا النيجيري  ولكن إن صح ما قيل لنا عنه  من قبل البعض في الإمارات فذلك يوحي بأنه لا  يختلف عن اللاعبين الأجانب المتواضعين الذين استقدمهم المريخ في الموسمين  الأخيرين ولم يكمل أي منهم موسماً واحداً مع المريخ!!
 * لكن ثقتنا  الكبيرة في دكتور جار النبي ورابطة المريخ بدبي والإمارات الشمالية تجعلنا  لا نعترض كنقاد على ضمه للمريخ وبمنطق شيء خير من لا شيء مع قصر فترة  الانتدابات الحالية..
 * عموماً هذا النيجيري بطيخة مقفولة إذا ضمه  المريخ قد يحقق النجاح، وقد لا يقدم شيئاً ليذهب سريعاً كسلفه في الموسمين  الأخيرين.. وبسبب احتمال الإخفاق ننصح بالتعاقد معه لموسم واحد فقط حتى لا  يتورط النادي معه مالياً إّذا لم يحقق النجاح.
 * على مستوى اللاعبين  الوطنيين لا توجد أي مؤشرات لكسب لاعبين مميزين يشكلون الإضافة لفريق  المريخ  الذي يحتاج للدعم في الدفاع والطرفين والهجوم..
 * مرت ثلاثة  أيام على التسجيلات وتبقت أيام قليلة ويقفل باب الانتدابات ولا نتوقع أن  يضم المريخ لاعبين وطنيين مميزين يحدثون الفارق والإضافة للفرقة الحمراء..  في الدفاع والأطراف والهجوم.. حيث لا زال المريخ بعيداً عن أفضل العناصر  الوطنية المتاحة حالياً مثل كرنقو في الطرف الأيمن وتمبس في الطرف الأيسر  وكرشوم في وسط الدفاع ومحمد عباس وياسر مزمل في الهجوم.. عليه لا سبيل سوي  التركيز على اللاعبين المتواجدين حالياً بالمريخ..
 * بعد التجديد لأمير والتكت من المهم جداً التجديد للغربال كأفضل خيار في الهجوم..
 * ومن المهم جداً السعي لإعادة بكري المدينة الذي سيلحق به الضرر من جراء التوقف الطويل عن ممارسة النشاط.
 * بكري رفض السفر للعراق بحجة عدم استلامه المقابل المالي لإعارته لنادي القوة الجوية..
  * لماذا لا يتقدم بكري بطلب للفيفا لفسخ العقد وإلغاء إعارته للقوة  الجوية.. لسببين أولاً عدم تسلمه لمستحقاته من النادي العراقي.. وثانياً  تردي الأوضاع الأمنية في العراق وتفاقمها في الأيام الأخيرة..
 *  أثناء أحداث الثورة في السودان سعى محترف الهلال أمبوبو للفيفا لفسخ عقده  ونجح في ذلك وعاد لناديه الزامبي نكانا.. فلماذا لا يفعل بكري مثله؟!
  * بكري المستهدف من قبل اللجان الزرقاء في الاتحاد السوداني معاقب بعقوبة  كيدية مبالغ فيها بالإيقاف لستة شهور و10 مباريات تنافسية..
 * عقوبة الإيقاف ستة شهور تبقى لها حوالي شهرين.. وستتبعها عقوبة الإيقاف 10 مباريات تنافسية..
 * ولكن نتوقع تنفيذ كيدي لعقوبة العشر مباريات تنافسية من قبل لجنة الهلالابي المتربص عبدالعزيز تعاونية.. 
  * طالما أن لجنة الاستئناف قررت أن تسري عقوبتا بكري بالتتابع يفترض أن  تستوفى عقوبة الإيقاف 10 مباريات تنافسية بداية من أول مباراة تنافسية  للمريخ بعد انتهاء فترة الستة أشهر من ايقاف بكري..
 * ولكن سيقول تعاونية إن عقوبة إيقاف بكري لعشر مباريات لن تبدأ وتنفذ إلا بعد أن يعود اللاعب لكشف المريخ!!
  * وهذا يعني إذا عاد بكري في تسجيلات يونيو القادم، فعقوبة إيقافه 10  مباريات تنافسية مع المريخ ستكون في مشاركات المريخ في الموسم التالي  2020/2021م مما يعني توقف اللاعب لعام ونصف العام!!
 * ولكن إذا نجح  بكري في الغاء إعارته للقوة الجوية العراقي بواسطة الفيفا سيعود فوراً  للمريخ.. ويستوفى عقوبة الإيقاف عشر مباريات بمجرد انتهاء عقوبة الإيقاف  ستة شهور.
 * المهم لابد من حراك جاد للمريخ لإعادة بكري لكشف  الفريق.. وذلك بمساعدة بكري لتقديم شكوى ومطالبة الفيفا لإنهاء إعارته  للقوة الجوية..
 * فقدان الغربال والعقرب أضعف هجوم المريخ كثيراً..  وعودتهما ينتظر أن تعيد القوة والهيبة لهجوم المريخ.. والتسجيلات الحالية  لا تحمل أي مؤشرات لتعويض القوة الهجومية التي فقدها المريخ.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احمد حامد التش يهنئ زميلة التكت 

 ويكتب عبارة (العب زول)









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج 

  زلاتان ابراهيموفيتش صفقة ثلاثية الأبعاد



  â–،   أشهر وصف لعدم اليقين بأن مخزون إحدى الأشياء لم ينقض بعد هو (صباع  المعجون) كلما توهمت أنه انقضى وانتهى وتناسيت عن قصد شراء واحد جديد فإن  الضغط عليه يؤكّد أن الصباع مازال يحتفظ ببعض المخزون ولم ينته بعد.
  â–،  وصف صباع المعجون أطلقه الزميل العزيز الأستاذ (بابكر سلك) على العجب  وتحديداً بعد هدفه الشهير في انتركلوب الأنجولي في أبطال افريقيا.
 â–،  أها دحين السويدي (زلاتان ابراهيموفيتش) ده ما ياهو صباع المعجون بشحمه ولحمه.
  â–،  عندما قرأت خبر تعاقد نادي ميلان الايطالي مع المهاجم السويدي (زلاتان)  تحدثت إلى نفسي بأن (ناس ميلان ديل مجانين ولا شنو جايبين لاعب عمره 38  سنة عديل).
 â–،  وحقيقة مازلت أتساءل عن مغزى الصفقة الغريبة والتي لم  تتجاوز مدتها التعاقدية (الستة أشهر) في صفقة انتقال حر من ناديه الامريكي  (لوس انجلوس جالاكسي) للاعب اقترب من اكمال عقده الرابع من العمر.
 â–،   أعتقد أن صفقة السويدي تعتبر صفقة (ثلاثية الأبعاد) سيستفيد منها الميلان  كثيراً لو وفّق في الحصول على الأمر الإيجابي في الأبعاد الثلاثة.
 â–،   البعد الأول (تسويقي بحت) فتراجع نتائج الميلان واختفاء النجم الجماهيري  على غير عادة الروسونيري الذي عرفت تشكيلته أفضل نجوم العالم على مر  التاريخ أمثال خوليت وفان باستن وجورج وياه ومالديني وبيرلو ونيستا وكاك  وكريسبو وشفيشنكو فمن المؤكّد أن تراجع النتائح سيقترن مباشرة بتضاؤل  القيمة التسويقية لمباريات النادي.
 â–،  وبالفعل بدأ البعد الأول  بالفعالية حيث قام الميلان ببيع (50 ألف تذكرة) لمباراته أمام سامبدوريا  يوم غد الإثنين ومن المتوقع أن يرتفع العدد إلى ستين ألف بسبب وجود النجم  السويدي زالاتان ابراهيموفيتش.
 â–،  البعد الثاني (سيكولوجي) فالمدير  الفني لفريق ميلان (ستيفانو بيولي) ذكر بأن التعاقد مع ابرا سببه الأول هو  تثبيت عناصر الفريق الحاليين ووصف النجم السويدي بالمحارب والقائد وقال أنه  لاعب بتمتع بكاريزما خاصة، يتحمل المسئولية ولديه رغبة كبيرة في الفوز.
  â–، وأضاف (زلاتان سيحفز الفريق بأكمله، مشاركته مع الفريق ستكون حاسمة، فهو  لاعب بإمكانه فعل كل شئ في كرة القدم ويعرف كيف يحفز زملائه خلال  المباراة).
 â–،  وبالفعل أشعل زلاتان الفتيل مباشرة عندما صرّح بأنه سيجعل سانسيرو يقفز من جديد.
  â–،  تصريحات ستيفانو تؤكد بأن أحد العوامل في ابرام الصفقة المذكورة هو  التحفيز وممارسة دور القائد لأن فريق ميلان الحالي يضم في قائمته (26 لاعب)  منهم لاعب واحد تم التعاقد معه في (2014) وأربعة لاعبن تم التعاقد معهم في  (2015)  بينما تم انتداب اللاعبين العشرين خلال مواسم 2017 و2018 و2019  وهذا يعني أن الفريق في كامل حداثته ويحتاج إلى لاعب يثبت المنظومة لتصل  لكامل تجانسها.
 â–،  البعد الثالث سيكون (فنياً) بالتأكيد لأن المهاجم  صاحب الثمانية وثلاثين ربيعاً لم يتأثر بتقدم العمر وظل يقدم المستحيل في  جميع الأندية التي لعب إليها.
 â–،  لعب ابراهيموفيتش في الدوري  الأمريكي مع فريق لوس انجلوس جالاكسي وهو في الثامنة والثلاثين وأحرز له  (30 هدفاً) وعندما كان في السابعة والثلاثين أحرز زالاتان (22 هدفاً)  بإجمالي (52 هدفاً) خلال موسمين بعد أن خاض (56 مباراة).
 â–،  سيرة  السويدي الذاتية تغنيك عن السؤال وتحجب أية محاولات للتقليل من شأن الصفقة  فمن لعب لأندية بحجم اليوفي والإنتر والميلان والبارسا واياكس والمانيو  وباريس سان جيرمان لن ينتهي بتلك السهولة.
 â–،  (18 هدف مع مالمو  السويدي)، 48 هدف مع اياكس الهولندي، 26 هدف مع اليوفي، 66 هدف مع إنتر  ميلان، 22 هدف مع برشلونة، 56 هدف مع ميلان، 156 هدف مع باريس سان جيرمان،  29 هدف مع مانشستر يونايتد، 53 هدف مع لوس انجلوس جالاكسي بإجمالي (474)  هدفاً خلال عشرين عام وحاليا سيبدأ بتدوين رقم جديد مع البيق ميلان.
  â–،   يعود زلاتان ابراهيموفيتش صاحب الثمانية وثلاثين عاماً إلى أحضان فريق  بحجم ووزن الميلان بينما ينتقل (صهيب الثعلب) أحد أمهر لاعبي الوسط في  السودان إلى فريق (المجزل) درجة أولى سعودي ويحتل المركز (الأخير).
 â–،   شتان ما بين طموح وطموح ورغبة في التطور ورغبة في التقوقع.
 â–،   حاجة أخيرة كده :: ميلان قبل ابراهيموفتش يحتل المركز الحادي عشر حالياً.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* (باج نيوز) ينفرد.. غارزيتو المرشح الأول لتدريب “صقور الجديان”


 . 
 الخرطوم: باج نيوز
 دخل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، في مفاوضات جادة مع مدرب ناديي المريخ  والهلال السابق الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو، لتولي المسؤولية الفنية للمنتخب  الوطني الأول لكرة القدم.
 وبحسب مصادر موثوقة، فإن اتحاد الكرة  السوداني أجرى تفاهامات مباشرة مع غارزيتو بشأن تدريب المنتخب، وتلقى الضوء  الأخضر من الفرنسي للعودة من جديد إلى السودان وقيادة “صقور الجديان” خلال  الاستحقاقات القادمة.
 يشار إلى أن المدير الفني السابق للمنتخب  الكرواتي لوغارزيتش انتهى عقده مع المنتخب منذ الثلاثين من نوفمبر الماضي،  ولم يتم التجديد له.
 وابلغت مصادر مقربة من غارزيتو (باج نيوز)، بأن  المدرب الفرنسي شرع في دراسة عرض الاتحاد السوداني، ومضى بعيداً في اختيار  الجهاز الفني المعاون له الذي ينتظر أن يتكون من بعض الشخصيات التي سبق  ورافقت المدرب المخضرم في رحلاته التدريبية مع ناديي المريخ والهلال .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبياه في مفاوضات رسمية لتدريب السودان


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




أبياه 
دخل  اتحاد الكرة السوداني، اليوم الأحد، في مفاوضات رسمية مع المدرب الغاني  كويسي أبياه، لتدريب المنتخب، بعد أيام من انتهاء عقد المدرب مع منتخب  غانا.

وعلم  أن رئيس الاتحاد السوداني أجرى اتصالا هاتفيا اليوم بالمدرب الغاني، وعرض عليه تدريب المنتخب الأول.

واستفسر  أبياه عن بعض الجوانب، وأعلن أنه متاح للعمل، ولكنه طلب إرسال خطاب رسمي،  ومعه عرض اتحاد الكرة السوداني ليقوم بدراسته قبل الرد عليه رسميا.




وقاد أبياه المنتخب الغاني لنهائيات كأس العالم 2014، ونهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية نسخة حنوب إفريقيا 2013، ونسخة مصر 2019.

يذكر أن أبياه سبق له أن خاض تجربة ناجحة بالسودان مع الخرطوم الوطني في 2015، حيث قدم فريقا مميزا تكتيكيا وفنيا لأكثر من موسمين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغربال يرفض مواربة الباب أمام الهلال ويشد الرحال للإمارات
 .
 .
 كشف محمد عبد الرحمن في حديثه لليوم التالي إكماله إجراءات سفره إلى  الإمارات خلال ساعات فقط، مبينا أنه لن يستمر في السودان محددا وجهته  بالإمارات، وأكد أنه لا يرغب في العودة مجددا للهلال، وسيكون المريخ خياره  الأول حال لم يوفق في خوض تجربة إحترافية خارجية.
 ورفض الغربال مواربة  الباب أمام الأزرق، مؤكدًا أن المريخ خياره الأول وعودته لصفوف فريقه  الأسبق شبه مستحيلة، على الأقل في الوقت الراهن.
 وكان المهاجم الشاب قد أكمل فترته رفقة أصحاب القمصان الحمراء وتلقى عروضا من عديد الأندية ومن بينها الهلال.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجهاز الطبي يشكر أسرة مستشفى الضمان
 المركز الإعلامي 
  يتقدم نادى المريخ والجهاز الطبى بالشكر والتقدير إلى أسرة مستشفى الضمان بمدينة الابيض 
 على راسهم دكتور اشرف  المدير الطبى ومستر هاشم تيسو 
 للاهتمام والوقفه المشرفة فى علاج لاعب المريخ صلاح نمر بعد خروجه مصابا في مباراة الفريق الأخيرة امام هلال الأبيض.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * فياريال يهزم ريال سوسيداد ويواصل مسلسل الانتصارات
 * ألافيس وبيتيس يخفقان في استعادة الانتصارات بتعادل مخيب
 * غرناطة يعود للانتصارات على حساب مايوركا
 * التعادل يحكم لقاء سيلتا فيجو وأوساسونا في الدوري الاسباني
 * لاتسيو يواصل انتفاضته بقلب الطاولة على بريشيا
 * تشيلسي يتخطى عقبة نوتنجهام فورست بقمصان خاصة
 * ليفربول يحسم ديربي الكأس بالرديف
 * مورا ينقذ توتنهام من مفاجأة مديلسبره وديربي كاونتي يطيح بكريستال بالاس
 * جنوى يهرب من القاع بالفوز على ساسولو
 * بورتو يُسقط سبورتنج لشبونة في عرينه
 * سان جيرمان يغرق مونليري ومارسيليا ينجو في كأس فرنسا
 * فاماليكاو يعود للفوز بثلاثية في سيتوبال في الدوري البرتغالي
 * الزمالك يحول تأخره لانتصار قاتل على طنطا
 * شباب قسنطينة يطيح بالساورة من كأس الجزائر
 * الترجي يخطف فوزًا صعبًا أمام مستقبل سليمان
 * كاف يحاول إقناع صلاح بحضور حفل أفضل لاعب
 * كافاني يؤجل رحيله عن باريس رغم الاتفاق مع أتلتيكو مدريد
 * جريزمان: دعم الجماهير يحفزنا قبل السوبر
 * مورينيو: مورا وسون لا يمكنهما تعويض كين
 * ساري: دي ليخت لديه مشكلة في الكتف.. وهذا موقف ديبالا
 * بالوتيلي لجماهير لاتسيو: عار عليكم
 * توخيل: سان جيرمان لا يحتاج صفقات شتوية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - الدور 4 :

 * آرسنال (-- : --) ليدز يونايتد الساعة : 21:56 .. القناة : beIN 2

 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18 :
 * بولونيا (-- : --) فيورنتينا الساعة : 13:30 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * أتلانتا (-- : --) بارما الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 9

 * يوفنتوس (-- : --) كالياري الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * ميلان (-- : --) سامبدوريا الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * ليتشي (-- : --) أودينيزي الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * نابولي (-- : --) انتر ميلان الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 4



 ——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 19 :
 * غرناطة (1 : 0) ريال مايوركا
 * ريال سوسييداد (1 : 2) فياريال
 * ديبورتيفو ألافيس (1 : 1) ريال بيتيس
 * سيلتا فيغو (1 : 1) أوساسونا
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18 :

 * بريشيا (1 : 2) لاتسيو
 * سبال (0 : 2) هيلاس فيرونا
 * جنوى (2 : 1) ساسولو
 * روما (0 : 2) تورينو

 ——————————————
 ◄ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - الدور 4 :
 * تشيلسي (2 : 0) نوتينغهام فورست
 * ميدلزبره (1 : 1) توتنهام هوتسبير
 * ليفربول (1 : 0) إيفرتون

 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12 :
 * المقولون العرب (1 : 1) مصر المقاصة
 * طنطا (2 : 3) الزمالك 

 * الاهلي (3 : 1) نادي مصر
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري التونسي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 4 :
 * مستقبل سليمان (0 : 1) الترجي
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك
 بابكر سلك
  خبرتني !
  *في هذا الموسم تكتر الشتول
  *وتزهر بعض الشتلات
  *بل في شتلات تقيل في ضلها شدت ما شاتلنها كبيرة
  *موسم للتسجيلات هو موسم الشتلات
  *وانتشرت اخبار عبر الوسائط تفيد بان التكت خلص مع الهلال
  *فقلت انعم بطول اقامة ياتكت
  *طبعا الشتول أنواع
  *نوع يتم شتله من اجل الشتل ليس الا
  *ونوع يتم شتله من اجل التلميع والتسويق
  *وفي شتول بتتشتل للحرب
  *وسيلة من وسائل الحرب
  *زي الشتلة بتاعت التكت يخلص مع الهلال
  *وطبعا ده اردأ أنواع الشتول
  *اخير منها تشتل ليك شتلات من نبات القنب الهندي
  *وشتلات نبات القنب الهندي لو استعملتها بتوديك الصينية ترفع الجلابية وتمرر الحركة
  *ولو بعتها بتديك تابيده يا معلم
  *نبات القنب الهندي او البنقو بالدارجي
  *شتله ارحم من شتل شتلات الحرب
  *المهم
  *اتنين محترفين نيجيريين نسمع بهما
  *الشتول شالت السيرة الذاتية لواحد ولصقتها للتاني
  *ويخيل لي دي طريقة حديثة من طرق شتل شتلات الحرب
  *لانو الزول اللصقوا ليهو السيرة الذاتية ده
  *لما سألنا عنو عمك قوقل
  *قدر ماحك راسو ماعرف حاجة
  *آخرتها عمك قوقل قال لينا خبرتني!
  *ايها الناس
  *النسجيلات بالطريقة دي هي نفسها التسجيلات بالطريقة ديك
  *كل واحد جاب ليهو اجنبي النادي فرغ ليهو خانة
  *وده شكل من اشكال الهمجية الادارية في التسجيلات
  *شفت لي صورة لي واحد فيهما
  *شايل ليهو كيس وموية صحة
  *اتذكرت كريم الدافي
  *جانا برضو بكيس جيلاني
  *علي كل
  *الطريقة همجية بدائية دفعنا ثمنها طويلا وكذلك فعلت الكورة السودانية
  *والطريقة دي مافيها اي مساحة للجوانب الفنية التي يفترض ان تكون مسيطرة علي الساحة في هذه الايام
  *القصة مابتتعدي قصة زول داير خروف جروا ليهو تيس من اقرب زريبة
  *والغريبة قبلو
  *المهم
  *كل امنياتنا ان يخدمنا الحظ وينجح الجدد في مسيرتهم مع المريخ
  *الي ان يرضي علينا الله ونتبع منهجا علميا للاحلال والابدال يعتمد في  الاساس علي اللجوء للمراحل السنية ابتداءا في دعم الفريق الكبير
  *المهم
  *دعوة كريمة وصلتني من قناة الهلال في احتفالاتها بالاستقلال
  *الظروف الاسرية حرمتني من تلبيتها
  *ولكن الجايات اكتر من الرايحات
  *وكل سنة والاهلة بخير
  *طبعا مابنقول لهلالابي ربنا يحقق امنياتك
  *نحنا طبعا عارفين امنياتهم شنو
  *كل سنة وهم طيبين
  *بس يقعدوا في صفرهم ده
  *لايق عليهم ولايقين عليهو
  *الله لاحرمكم بعض
  *والتحايا للحبيب كردنة
  *ولاختي فطومة
  *وتحية خاصة جدا للنجمة الصفراء سهام عمر
  *ايها الناس
  *ان تنصروا الله ينصركم
  *اها
  *نجي لي شمارات والي الخرطوم
  *والينا
  *مافي ديمقراطية مسكينة
  *لنحمي ديمقراطيتنا لازم قبضة شرطية حديدية تكبل كل من يتعدي حدود القانون
  سلك كهربا
  ننساك كيف والكلب قال والله لوفكيتونا ليهم نعدمهم نفاخ النار والاكل الكبري وقال ده الفار
  والي لقاء
  سلك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة
 مزمل ابو القاسم

 النيابة على الخط!....
  * كما توقعنا، فقد تطورت قضية التواطؤ التي وقعت في مباراة الكمال  الكاملين والوحدة مراغة دنقلا، لتبلغ النيابة ولجنة الانضباط، بعد أن تقدم  المشعل أربجي بشكوى رسمية للاتحاد السوداني حول أحداث المباراة التي جرت في  مسابقة الدوري التأهيلي، بمجموعة العشرة المؤهلة للممتاز على استاد  المعيلق، وانتهت بفوز الكمال على الوحدة بهدفين لهدف، مما تسبب في إبعاد  ممثل دنقلا وإقصاء المشعل أربجي، لتطفو على السطح أحداث كارثة تواطؤ حينما  أعاد حكام المباراة ظروفاً تحتوي على مبلغ مالي، كانوا قد استلموها من وسيط  مع تصوير محادثات تمت بينهم وبين بعض الأطراف.
 * وكما رصد الزميل  المتميز التيجاني محمد أحمد بالأمس فقد ارتفعت الأصوات لتتحدث عن تواصلٍ تم  بين أحد الأشخاص والحكام عن طريق التلفون والمكالمات والرسائل، وعن مظاريف  تحوي مبالغ مالية تم تسليمها للحكام، لتحدث تلك الواقعة هزة كبيرة داخل  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، ويتدخل البعض مطالبين بالتكتم على الفضيحة،  وعدم تسريب ما يحدث للإعلام، حتى لا تهتز صورة الاتحاد والعاملين فيه خاصة  المقربين من رئيس الاتحاد.
 * بالطبع لم تنجح المساعي التى قادها البعض لاحتواء الموقف، سيما بعد أن ذاع الخبر، وعمّ القرى والحضر!
 * فوجئ رئيس الاتحاد د.كمال شداد بحضور طاقم التحكيم الذي أدار مباراة  الكمال الكاملين والوحدة مراغة إليه في بيته، حيث حكى له الحكام قصة الوسيط  والرسائل التي تم تداولها معهم، وبادروا بتصوير كل الرسائل، وأحضروها رفقة  المظروف الذي يحتوي على مبلغ مالي، ليكتفي رئيس الاتحاد بالصمت المطبق قبل  أن يطلب منهم مقابلة حسين أبو قبة عضو اللجنة المنظمة، ويتم تحويل القضية  والوسيط للجنة الانضباط.
 * زيارة الحكام لرئيس الاتحاد في بيته بخصوص  قضية تواطؤ بالغة الخطورة تكشف مدى العشوائية التي يدار بها الاتحاد  الحالي، والأسوأ من ذلك الطريقة التي عالج بها شداد القضية!
 * الطبيعي  أن يطلب من الحكام تدوين شكوى رسمية ضد من حاولوا رشوتهم، وأن تحال الشكوى  إلى لجنة الأخلاق ابتداءً، ويتم تدوين بلاغ جنائي في النيابة بخصوصها، لأن  الرشوة تمثل جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون الجنائي بالسجن والغرامة.
 *  الاتحاد لا يمتلك لجنة للأخلاق بسبب إقدام رئيسه على منع تكوينها، لذلك  أحالها إلى (حسين أبو قبة)، نائب رئيس اللجنة المنظمة، بوجود رئيسها الفاتح  باني، وتلك الخطوة مفهومة لمن يعرفون شخصية دكتاتور الاتحاد، الذي يؤمن  بالمؤسسية، ويفضل التعامل مع من يثق فيهم، ويدينون له بالولاء.
 * خطورة القضية تكمن في ما حدث أثناء المباراة نفسها، وفِي تسلسل أحداثها!
 * من حضروا المباراة أكدوا أن الهدف الاول الذي سجله الكمال طالته شبهته تسلل، وأن لاعبي وإداريي الوحدة احتجوا عليه بشدة!
 * اللافت للانتباه أن الحكام لم يتحدثوا عن واقعة الرشوة إلا بعد  المباراة، والطبيعي أن يبادروا بإخطار الجهة التي كلفتهم بإدارة المباراة  بالواقعة فور حدوثها، وقبل أن يطلقوا صافرة البداية كي ينأوا بأنفسهم من  الشبهات، ولا يثور أدنى شك عن أن تبليغهم عن الواقعة تم بسبب عدم وفاء  الجهة التي حاولت رشوتهم بالمبلغ الذي وعدتهم به!
 * الجميل في الأمر أن  نادي الوحدة مراغة اختصر الأمر، واختار أن يسلك الطريق القصير والصحيح  ببلاغ جنائي للشرطة عن واقعة التواطؤ الخطيرة، ليضع الأمر كله بين يدي  النيابة، التي نثق تماماً في أنها ستحقق في الأمر بكل نزاهة وعدالة، ولن  تسلك الطرق الملتوية التي يعالج بها اتحاد الفساد مثل هذه القضايا الخطيرة.
 * المتورطون سيحالون إلى المحكمة، وهواتف الحكام والمتهمين بمحاولة رشوتهم سيتم تحريزها برسائلها واتصالاتها للتدقيق في محتوياتها.
 * الاتحاد لن يعالج القضية بالطريقة الصحيحة، لأن الجهة التي يفترض أن تتعامل معها (لجنة الأخلاقيات) غير موجودة في الأساس.
 * المتورطون في واقعة التواطؤ والرشوة الخطيرة سيحالون إلى القضاء.. انتهى البيان.
 * محكمة!
 آخر الحقائق
 * بدلاً من توجيه الحكام بصياغة شكوى رسمية حول الواقعة اختار شداد أن يوجههم بمقابلة حسين أبو قبة!
 * ما علاقة أبو قبة ولجنته بواقعة تواطؤ مثبتة؟
 * مثل هذه القضايا تحال إلى النيابة ولجنة الأخلاق وليس زيداً أو عبيداً من الناس.
 * تنحصر مهمة اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات في تنظيم المسابقات ووضع برمجتها  والتنسيق مع لجنة التحكيم لتعيين الحكام لها ومع الاتحادات المحلية  والأندية لوضع ترتيبات المباريات.
 * لا علاقة بها ولا دخل بأي قضية أخلاقية تحدث خارج الملعب.
 * الاختصاص منعقد للجنة الأخلاقيات الغائبة بأمر الدكتاتور.
 * نشد على يدي قادة نادي الوحدة مراغة لأنهم اختصروا القضية وسلكوا الطريق  الصحيح، في حين وضع المشعل أربجي العقدة في المنشار برفع شكوى رسمية  للاتحاد.
 * المشعل طرف أصيل في القضية لأن نتيجة المباراة أطاحته من المسابقة.
 * كل التجاوزات الخطيرة والكبيرة في الاتحاد متصلة بمكتب الرئيس وبالمتبطلين الذين يشغلونه باستمرار.
 * مكتب شداد في الاتحاد يشبه قهاوي الشيشة في ازدحامه بعواطلية لا تربطهم أي صلة رسمية بالاتحاد.
 * منهم من يقضي سحابة يومه في الطواف بين مكتب دكتاتور الاتحاد والإدارة المالية ومكاتب نواب الرئيس.
 * ومنهم من يتم تكليفه بمهام رسمية تتصل بالمال العام.
 * ومنهم من ينشط في نقل القيل والقال وتوصيل الوشايات لشداد.
 * قبل فترة تم تكليف أحدهم بإحضار مبلغ مالي تبرعت به جهة رسمية للاتحاد بوجود عدد مهول من الموظفين العاملين في الإدارة المالية.
 * نفذ صاحبنا المهمة فتم منحه مبلغ خمسين ألف جنيه بلا أي مبرر.
 * هكذا تدار الأمور داخل اتحاد الفساد العام.
 * ما حدث تجاوز للوائح والقوانين التي تحكم عمل الاتحاد إلا وكان المتجاوز من الدائرة المحيطة بالرئيس الفاسد.
 * علماً أنه بادر باصطحاب كل حوارييه الذين كانوا يلازمونه في داره إلى الاتحاد، واختلق لبعضهم وظائف من العدم.
 * منهم من تم تصعيده ليشغل مهاماً تتصل باتحادات دولية وإقليمية، مثل الذي  عينه شداد منسقاً أمنياً مع أنه لا يمتلك أي خبرات في المجال المذكور.
 * ومنهم من تمت ترقيته ليعمل مديراً إدارياً للمنتخبات الوطنية مع أنه لا يستطيع فك الخط.
 * الفساد الذي غزا الاتحاد بعد عودة شداد لرئاسته بأمر أمانة الخراب غير مسبوق!
 * توالت السرقات وتنوعت أشكال التعدي على المال العام بوجود نائب أول للرئيس برتبة لواء في الشرطة!
 * لم يتخذ اللواء د. عامر أي إجراء إزاء تلك الجرائم الموثقة، ولم يأمر بالتحقيق فيها، ولم يوجه بملاحقة المتجاوزين قضائياً.
 * لو منح عامر منصبه حقه لما سمح لرئيس الاتحاد بفض اجتماع رسمي للمجلس على هواه.
 * كان عليه أن يسمح له بمغادرة القاعة إن كان لا يرغب في الاستمرار،  ويتولى إدارة الاجتماع كي يتم استكمال الأجندة المثبتة في المحضر.
 * لكنه قبل ما فعله شداد وحصر همه في محاولة الصلح بينه والشاعر الذي كان أوفر أعضاء المجلس جرأة في رفضه لهروب الرئيس من الاجتماع.
 * آخر خبر: متى يتحرك اللواء د. عامر ليملأ الموقع المهم الذي يشغله في الاتحاد




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كد الأهلي عطبرة متذيل الدوري السوداني، أنه تلقى اتصالاً رسميًا من  المريخ للحصول على خدمات مهاجم الفريق الرّيَّح حامد، خلال الميركاتو  الشتوي الذي انطلق قبل أيام. وأوضح حسن أحمد حسون، المدير الرياضي  للأهلي في تصريحات" تلقينا اتصالاً فعليًا من المريخ، يطلب فيه خدمات  مهاجمنا الريح حامد، ونحن في انتظار خطوات أخرى لحسم الأمور".
 وتألق الريح حامد، هذا الموسم؛ حيث يحتل الترتيب الثاني في قائمة الهدافين بـ7 أهداف


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسجيلات المريخ حتى الان 
الفريق الأول

 تجديد:-
 1- الكابتن امير كمال
 2- التكت الدناش

 تسجيل جديد:-
 1 -  وليد حسن _ طرف يمين
 2 - جدو كومر _ مدافع
 3 -  ابو القاسم  _ محور

 فريق الشباب

  تسجيل جديد :-
 1 - طبنجة  _ طرف شمال
 2 -  صابر  _  مدافع
 3  -  الجزولي  _  مهاجم  (سيوقع اليوم)

 شطب  :  المهاجم الغاني مايكل 
 انتهاء عقد  :  التاج ابراهيم




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ لـ”Bajnews”: إقالتي شائعة وجاهز لكلّ الاحتمالات

  يعتقد مدرب المريخ جمال أبو عنجة أنّ حصول فريقه على المركز الأوّل  بالدوري الممتاز، يعدّ خطوة إيجابية لا سيما في ظلّ الظروف التي عانى منها  في المنافسة.
 وقال أبو عنجة في حوارٍ قصير مع”bajnews”، إنّ الحديث عن إقالته من تدريب المريخ شائعة، لكّنه جاهز لكل الاحتمالات.
 *كابتن جمال أبو عنجة واجهت هجومًا عنيفًا بعد السقوط في الأبيض أمام الهلال والبعض طالب بإقالتك؟
 -هذا عمل أصبح روتيني ويتكرّر كثيرًا مع كلّ هزيمة أو فقدان نقاط،  وبالتالي لا غرابة في ذلك في اعتقادي لأنّها ظلّت ملازمة لمثل هكذا نتائج.
 *ولكنّ كوتش دائمًا ما يفقد الفريق نقاطًا خارج ملعبه وأكبر دليل على ذلك الخسارة في ثلاث مبارياتٍ بالولايات؟
 -صحيح ولكنّ في النهاية هذه هي كرة القدم، لا تخرج عن الاحتمالات الثلاثة،  وفي اعتقادي أنّ الفريق سيعود إلى وضعه الطبيعي قريبًا وسيكون المستوى  إيجابيًا، لطالما غابت الإصابات وما شابهها.
 *هناك أحاديث عن إقالتك عن تدريب المريخ
 – لم أسمع بذلك إطلاقًا، وأعتقد أنّ الأمر في النهاية بيد مجلس الإدارة،  أنا شخصيًا ليس فارق معيّ إنّ غادرت ففي النهاية هناك من سيخلف في المهمة  بعديّ، وقادر بكلّ تأكّيد والأهمّ من كل ذلك مصلحة الفريق والاستقرار.
 *هل أنت راضٍ عن نتائج الفريق كابتن أبو عنجة؟
 – أعتقد أنّنا تصدّرنا الدوري الممتاز في ظلّ ظروفٍ صعبة عانينا فيها من  الغيابات والإصابات، وفي رأيي أنّ هذه النتائج في مثل هكذا أحوال أمر يبقى  ذا قراءة زاوية أخرى.
 *ما هو برنامج الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة؟
 – منحنا اللاعبين راحة لمدة عشرة أيام، بعد الضغط الكبير الذي واجهه اللاعبين في الفترة السابقة.
 *هل هناك اتجاه لخوض معسكر داخلي أم خارجي؟
 – حتى هذه اللحظة لم نحسم الأمر بصورة رسمية، وسأجلس مع القطاع الرياضي  ومجلس الإدارة لحسم الوجهة المقبلة لنا غفي الإعداد، وغالبًا قد نبدأ في  الأسبوعين القادمين بإذن الله
 "القناص"











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمن    تقرع     الاجراس؟
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
    حسن    محمد    حمد
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
   من سمع ليس كمن راي..يا عمروش...!!
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 (هذه المادة التي تعادها فيس بوك في الذكريات.. كتبت امسية علقة المولودية  بعد ان لحقت باتحاد العاصمة بطل الشامبيونز القارى .. نهديها لبعض الذين  قادتهم سكرة الفوز علي النجم الساحلي(بهدف) .. للتطاول علي(اعصار المفازة  الاحمر )..مريخ(رمضان) ..(عجب)و(الصيام في رجب).. قال كاس الكنغو قال  ..تقصد (الكنغارو)؟؟؟؟؟

 â–  الحمد لله ..الناصر الاوحد .. سبحانه وبحمده .. عدد خلقه .. ورضاء نفسه ..وزنة عرشه .. ومداد كلماته ..
 الحمد لله الذي ايدنا بنصره .. اذ لا ناصر الا هو ..!!
 â–  قلت لعمروش..ان ام در(مان) هي(بقعة)المهدي الامام..وان (راس)غردون  قد(لحق الزينين .. عندما (ركب راسه)..وكلمته عن مريخ صلاح احمد  ابراهيم..وعن(الطير المهاجر) التي ما كتبها صلاح الا في مريخه ..وهو يسرج  خيل شوق عارم  يكتسح احشائه وهو يطل من نافذة غرفة نومه في باريس ..لعشق  حياته ..مريخ السودان ..صلاح لم يعشق امراة قط ..فالمريخ لم يترك في قلبه  مساحة حتي للنيلين ..
 â–  كلمتك يا عمروش ..ولا ما كلمتك ..قدمت ليك  نصيحة الاحمر الفحل ..سيد خليفة ..لكنك لم تستبن النصح الا ضحي الغد  ..(الاحد) ..وحينها كان قد.. (فاتكم القطار) ..(فاتكم القطار) .. كما يقول  العقيد اليمني علي عبدالله صالح..يا عادل ..!!
 â–  والقطار الاحمر  ..(القاطرة الحمراء)كما يحلو لمتبتل المريخ وصمصامه ..صلاح سعيد..سيدي  ..طيب الله ثراه.. تدهس كل شئ.. وهي تمضي نحو النهايات ..وقبلها محطة اخرى  ..في سوسة العروسة ..هناك معقل(النجم) الشقيق ..قبل ان تلتقي في قمة القمم  ..ب(ابي الهل)..ازرق السعودية في(العين)..و..ما ادراك ما هذا اللقاء ..
 â– لكنني قلت لك ..لم اخادعكم .. وها انت الان تقف ..اقصد(تقعد) علي تلة  عنادك ..تعض اصابع الندم ..بعد ان اصررت علي ان تملا الكون تهديدا  ..بانكم(تقدمون الافضل) علي ملاعب الغير .. وفات عليكم ان (المريخ غير)!!
 â–  وكان لحمو .. الهدف الاول .. صاروخ من زند ..صبي احمر .. يشبه  (بوشارة)..هكذا كما كتبتها الاهرام المسائي ..وهي تتحدث عن بشارة عبدالنضيف  النجم الفذ الذي اخرج المنتخب المصري يومها ..وابعده عن نهائيات افريقيا  ..بخطيبه وطاهر ابوزيد ..وحسن شحاتة وفاروق جعفر ..!!
 â–  و..كان هذا  الهدف ..هو (الكود) الذي ينتظره التقني التونسي الشاطر ..ليريكم .. نجوم عز  النهار ..بالعرضة الجنوبية الحمراء ..في قلب ام درمان ..(اشرف)و(اعز)بقاع  السودان ..لان الهدف ..يعني ان تتخلي المولودية عن اللعب .. لقتل اللعب  ..لتصبح مباراة في كرة القدم ..ليظهر الافضل ..
 â–  وبالفعل ..لم تتاخر  يا عمروش في دخول المصيدة ..الحمراء الذكية ..وكان طبيعي جدا .. ان يظهر  الغربال ..قبل نهاية الشوط الاول ..ليوقع علي ورقة ..(الحضور) البهي ..في  شباك .. وحش وهران الجليدى.. مستغلا تمريرة العجب الصغير ..(الكبير) التي  ترجمتها(هاك جيب قووون) وكانت هدية من يكرم ..لمن لا يرحم..
 â–  ولما كان  الهدف التاني الملعوب بدقة ..تاشيرة خروج من المباراة للمولودية ..كان  اكتر من طبيعي ان يعود ذات الغربال ..لممارسة هوايته التي تعلمها هنا  ..(عندنا) .. وهي جلد الفرق الجزائرية ..مثني وثلاث ورباع ..ويامر حارس  مرماك .. بالعودة لاحضار الكرة من شباكه عوضا عن الخروج لملاقاته .. هدف  حاسم ..من صناعة .. عقروب الذي تحول من عداء عنيف ..(عندنا) الي (مايسترو)  .. يمسك بعصا القيادة ..بكل وعي وبراعة ..!!
 â– و..لاسباب ..داخلية ..اكتفي الزلفاني ..ب(ربع الدستة) الذي كفل له الترقي ..لمربع الكبار العربي ..النضار ..الذهب .. العسجد..
 â– ارايت يا عمروش ..انني اصدقت القول ..وان سيد خليفة ..اسداك النصح يوم .. (بوبح) لك ..
 اعصار المفازة اللي العيون كتاح
 واظنك الان (رايت)الاعصار الاحمر ..بالغ الشراسة ب(ام) درمان .. ب(ام)  عينيك ..يا عادل .. واظنك تدرك الان ..ان من راي ليس كمن سمع..
 قلت لي  ..ان المولودية خطير جدا خارج ملعبه..؟..وما قلنا ليك .. انا قت ليك ..من  قبل دا .. انه دا المريخ .. تمساح الدميرة الما بكتلوا سلاح ..!! شفت كيف؟
          آخر      الاجراس
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
    مبروك ..لاعظم جمهور عربي
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
  â–  نعم اعظم جمهور عربي .. لان من يشاهد السيد قنيب .. وعمار الحاج ويستمع  الي خالد حرية وعلاء الماحي ..او(الجار).. يعرف جيدا ..لماذا اعظم جمهور  عربي !!
 â– لان من يتابع الجهود التي يبذلها ..القنصل الاحمر .. الوفي  حازم مصطفي ..علي كل جبهات الواجب المريخي ..لا يمكن ان يشكك في عظمة كل  مريخي .. علي الاطلاق ..
 â–  ولان من يتابع وفاء ..سعدية الوفية ورفيقاتها ..ورفاقها في قروب الجار ..يعلم ماذا يعني الوفاء ..وما هو الاخلاص ..
 â– غدا ..نكتب عن الرجال الابطال .. (ابو مليون)..والضكر نمر ..والفهد امير  كمال(عبدالغني)والتاج الفدائي الذي واجه اخطر لاعبي المولودية ..وبيبو  (الشفت).. 
 â–  ونتحدث عن خط الوسط .. البشبه المريخ ..ايام كان وسط  المريخ ..هو وسط المنتخب .. وافضل وسط في افريقيا قاطبة ..ابراهومة مدني  ..ثم بشري وبشارة وعمر احمد حسين..وسامي وابراهومة المسعودية وعادل امين  وجمال ودحدوح وسكسك وباكمبا .. 
 بقيادة الماكوك الفذ التكت .. الذي كان  رمانة الملعب امس .. وحمو الحار دمو ..بشارة الجديد .. وضياء ..نجم نجوم  الاحمر الان .. شراسة ..اناقة ..فدائية .. وثبات مبهر ..والله ..ومهارة  وحنكة عجبكو الصغير ..
 â–  وهجوم ..ترسانة صواريخ بالستية حمراء .. عقروب  المايسترو ..والنفاثة تيري (يا طيارة)..اما ميدو ..فدا كلام بتاع صفحة  اجراس كاملة ..من نوعية اجراس صحيفة المريخ ايام كانت الاولي علي مستوى  السودان ..!!
 â–  اما الزلفاني ..التقني التونسي البارع وطاقمه الشطار ..فلهم كل الحروف..وباقي الكلام ..
 â–  وتهنئة خاصة جدا .. لمجلس المريخ ..بقيادة ريسه ..حكيم الكرة السودانية  محمد الشيخ مدني وكل رفاقه ..الذين قبضوا علي جمر الوضع المريخي اللاهب ..  وحولوا الفسيخ الي شربات ..
 â– لشعب المريخ ..كامل التهاني والتبريكات ..وعقبال الكاس الذي تستحقونه ..يا اعظم جمهور ..!!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عااااجل

المريخ يصرف النظر عن المدافع الأجنبي ويكتفي باللاعبين المحليين في خانة الدفاع ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الامل عطبرة: لم يصلنا عرض رسمي بخصوص تمبش
 .
 .
  كشف نادي  الامل عطبرة أن لاعبه تمبش مستمر مع الفريق وانه لم يحصل على اي عرض من  نادي سوداني بصورة رسمية وكان الامل قد طلب من المريخ مبلغ اربعة مليار  ونصف لاطلاق تمبش
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ : ﻓﺾ ﺍﻻﻋﺘﺼﺎﻡ ﻣﻨﻌﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺿﻢ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻴﻦ ﻟﺼﻔﻮﻑ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ.
#ووااوواا
 ﻗﺎﻟﺖ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺇﻥ ﻓﺾ ﺍﻹﻋﺘﺼﺎﻡ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ ﻣﻦ  ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ ﺣﺮﻡ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﻦ ﺿﻢ ﻻﻋﺒَﻴﻦ ﻣﺤﺘﺮِﻓَﻴﻦ ﺑﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻴﻴﻦ ﻛﺎﻧﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻬﻤﺎ  ﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺻﻔﻮﻑ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ.
  ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻷﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﻠﻒ ﺩ . ﺣﺴﻦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻋﻴﺴﻰ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﻟﻪ  ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﻀﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻗﻠﻴﻞ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻗﺪ ﺃﻋﻠﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻭﻗﺖ ﺳﺎﺑﻖ  ﺍﻹﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻣﻊ ﻻﻋﺒﺎﻥ ﺑﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻴﺎﻥ ﻟﻠﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺸﻮﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ  ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ ﺿﻤﻦ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﺍﻷﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﻨﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺗﺪﻋﻴﻢ  ﺻﻔﻮﻑ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﻬﻢ.
 ﻭﺃﻛﺪ ﻋﻴﺴﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﺗﻔﻘﺖ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻴﺎﻥ ﻟﻜﻨﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ  ﺇﻃﺎﺭ ﺑﺤﺜﻬﻢ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻣﺘﺼﻔﺢ “ ﻗﻮﻗﻞ ” ﺷﺎﻫﺪﻭﺍ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺔ ﻓﺾ  ﺍﻹﻋﺘﺼﺎﻡ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ ﻭﻣﺎ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻣﻤﺎ ﺃﺟﺒﺮﻫﻢ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻹﻋﺘﺬﺍﺭ  ﻟﻠﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﻟﻠﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الابيض يسدد ضربة موجعة للاهلي شندي ويكسب النسور
 .
 .

   واصل نادي الهلال الابيض تدعيم صفوفه بقوة حيث كسب توقيع النجم ابراهيم  النسور من الاهلي شندي والمهاجم مصعب جلنجات من ودنوباوي واعاد قيد لاعبه  امين ابراهيم والمدافع مقداد من السروراب وحارس مرمي النسور الخرطوم نجم  الدين ومؤيد الصيني من الاهلي شندي والمدافع صدام من ودنوباوي واشرف علي  التسجيلات العميد الركن مهدي الامين كبة رئيس مجلس الادارة وناجي جابرنائب  الرئيس للشئون المالية ووليد محمد سعيد وهشام النضر ومكي النور رئيس لجنة  اسناد هلال الابيض بالخرطوم والمدير الفني المغربي خالد هيدام والمدرب  العام ادريس حولي وقطب الفريق الشاب محمد صديق الجوكر ونزار محمد
*

----------

